# ED then PCD



## kcdc368 (Jan 4, 2015)

I will be signing my lease documents for ED in the next couple days. 

Is there somewhere in the paperwork that I can confirm the car will be shipped to PCD in South Carolina after ED drop-off?

Thanks

Ps. I am cross posting here and in the ED forum.


----------



## Wine-O (Feb 17, 2010)

kcdc368 said:


> I will be signing my lease documents for ED in the next couple days.
> 
> Is there somewhere in the paperwork that I can confirm the car will be shipped to PCD in South Carolina after ED drop-off?
> 
> ...


I double checked with my CA, then when I checked in for ED and when I shipped the car, I made sure it was going to Brunswick, GA. I also called BMW NA with my production number to make double sure.

If you don't track things yourself things seem to slip through the cracks.


----------

